# diggdug13's lights *UPDATED 03 AUG 06*



## diggdug13 (Jul 26, 2006)

Well my house is empty so I figured what the hey! I might as well take some pictures of the flashlights that I did have packed out by the moving company.

I hope you enjoy the photos.






overview picture of the lights I didn't have packed out...





Left to Right: 100 watt AWR Mag Mod, FM 700L, Lambda HD III Mod, SMJLED 





Left to Right: Surefire M6, Surefire L4, McGizmo L1 DB917 PR-T mod, McGizmo L1 head Mod BB750 & two stage FT tail





pretty pic of the Surefires





Left to Right: Mr Bulk LionHeart, Mr Bulk LionCub





Left to Right: ArcMania SuperBird PM6 Mod, Arch Mania MaxLite AA with Super S Bin LED





Orb CPF Edition #8 with Blue H3 vial across LED





Left to Right: ARC LSH-P, Jets22 Modified ARC AA with glow powder, ARC AAA v4





Left to Right: Chimo Peak AAA flupic Mod run #1, AWR Nano 





Business end of Chimo Peak AAA flupic mod run #1 and AWR Nano





Left to Right: TnC AAA , TnC N cell Proto #6





Jets22 BlackBird





H3 Variable Brightness Torch side profile





H3 Variable Brightness Torch working end



I've got more in the mail to me and I'll update this thread as they are recieved by me.

Doug


----------



## skalomax (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: diggdug13's lights*

Super WOW! Nice Nice lights. I want to get my hands on the modified arc aa.


----------



## KingSmono (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: diggdug13's lights*

Nice collection! I'm really surprised how big the H3 light is! Now... if you could only keep 1... which would it be??? 

-Allen


----------



## goldserve (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: diggdug13's lights*

Whoa...very nice lights!


----------



## diggdug13 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: diggdug13's lights*

Thank you all for the complements (really I'm fishing for em..through my collection....lol)

skal: thank you the ARC AA mod is an incredible mod from Jets22 he not only pumpped it up with a 3w and glow powder around the LED but he put clear epoxy over the LED giving it some protection and a lens. it puts out a really nice clean, broad flood.

Allen: the H3 light has a 30mm puck of H3 so it's bulkier than I expected but after your eyes adjust to the darkness this is a valuable light to have; heck atleast I know the batteries won't go dead anytime soon.

and believe it or not of all the lights when I'm at work ..heck everywhere I go I have the Chimo flupic modified AAA round 1 light in a kydex neck sheath and the McGizmo Modified L1 in my pocket. however I'm waiting for the mail to arrive to unwrap my Chimo flupic modified AAA round 2 to take the place of the round 1. When it's winter and it gets dark sooner I usually have either my Superbird PM6 mod or my McGizmo L1 DB917 PR-T in respective leather sheaths on my belt.


gold: thank you, it's an honor to have some of your handiwork the round one blows away the nano and I'm afraid to think of what the round 2 flupic can do.


Doug


----------



## NoFair (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: diggdug13's lights*

Nice collection Doug!

Are you leaving Norway? I know it's hell for every flashlight except headlamps, but we'll come around in the end 

Sverre


----------



## JimH (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: diggdug13's lights*

Doug,

How come I don't see a picture of that "real" man's EDC hanging from your key chain - you know, the one I sent you


----------



## diggdug13 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: diggdug13's lights*

How did I guess that you would find this thread Jim...lol 
Believe it or not that was one of the lights that got packed up and is currently on it's way back to the good ol' US of A (virginia to be exact). 

I'm still working on putting on a couple of more pds so I can withstand the weight of the monster when I edc it around my neck....lol


Doug


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Mail man came and left me a present.. so I gotta add it to my little "collection"





She sure is pretty.. and what a poser!





here's her lying down





Here she is with some of her friends





the business end of the photo shot

I've gotta say this is one very very bright light and the head looks like a little computer board only micro sized. I never ever though I'd hold let alone own a Li14430 but now that I do it's never gonna leave my side.

Doug


----------



## criollo (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice collection :rock:


----------

